# De soep smaakt mij



## Wasmachien

Ik vroeg me af welke functie 'mij' heeft in deze zin. Lijdend voorwerp of meewerkend voorwerp?


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

In ieder geval geen lijdend voorwerp, aangezien "smaken" in deze zin een onovergankelijk werkwoord is.
Wat mij betreft is het een meewerkend voorwerp, of beter, behoort het tot de groep die vaak gemakshalve 'meewerkend voorwerp' genoemd wordt.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Grytolle

Meemakend voorwerp, volgens de terminologie die we leren in mijn grammaticacursus. Ik heb geen idee of het algemeen in gebruik is. (Meemakende voorwerp hebben altijd dezelfde vorm als meewerkende voorwerpen)


----------



## HKK

Is een voorwaarde om van een medewerkend voorwerp te spreken niet dat je het door een aan-constructie kunt vervangen?

Ik geef jou een brief. / Ik geef een brief aan jou.
Maar niet: De soep smaakt aan mij.

Ik vind "Het smaakte hun" beter klinken dan "Het smaakte hen", maar Google geeft mij ongelijk: met 'hen' 950 hits, met 'hun' 300.


----------



## Grytolle

Velen schrijven "hen" ipv "hun" omdat dat schrijftaliger/beschaafder klinkt, dus dat Google-resultaat verbaast mij niets


----------



## rivkaopreis

Als ik deze discussie lees begin ik er aan mijn grammatica kennis te twijfelen: ik zou namelijk gezegd hebben dat "de soep" gewoon het onderwerp van de zin is... de soep smaakt mij <--> de soepen smaken mij... en dan is "mij" het meewerkende voorwerp...


----------



## Joannes

HKK said:


> Is een voorwaarde om van een medewerkend voorwerp te spreken niet dat je het door een aan-constructie kunt vervangen?


Da's een truukje om het te herkennen maar geen voorwaarde.



rivkaopreis said:


> Als ik deze discussie lees begin ik er aan mijn grammatica kennis te twijfelen: ik zou namelijk gezegd hebben dat "de soep" gewoon het onderwerp van de zin is... de soep smaakt mij <--> de soepen smaken mij... en dan is "mij" het meewerkende voorwerp...


Wie zegt er iets anders misschien? Of van waar de twijfel?


----------



## sanne78

Vraagje:

Er bestaat ook zoiets als een "*ondervindend voorwerp".*

Voorbeelden: Het bevalt me. Het verbaast mij. Het verheugt mij.

Zou "Het smaakt mij." niet in dezelfde categorie vallen??

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ondervindend_voorwerp


----------



## HKK

sanne78 said:


> Er bestaat ook zoiets als een "*ondervindend voorwerp".*
> 
> Voorbeelden: Het bevalt me. Het verbaast mij. Het verheugt mij.
> 
> Zou "Het smaakt mij." niet in dezelfde categorie vallen??
> 
> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ondervindend_voorwerp



Heel interessant. Ik denk dat je gelijk hebt.


----------



## Grytolle

Dat lijkt mij een synoniem van "meemakend voorwerp", ja


----------



## sanne78

Grytolle said:


> Dat lijkt mij een synoniem van "meemakend voorwerp", ja


 
Even met "google" gezocht: "meemakend voorwerp" wordt *5x* gevonden, en enkel op Belgische sites.

Ik heb deze tekst gelezen:
http://books.google.fr/books?id=WOT...AEwAA#v=onepage&q="meemakend voorwerp"&f=true

en op blz 85/86 geeft hij als voorbeeld van een meemakend voorwerp:

_De kleren hingen* hem* om het lijf._
_De tranen liepen *haar* over de wangen_.

Maar ook: _Het overkwam *me*_.

Dus...??


----------



## rivkaopreis

sanne78 said:


> Vraagje:
> 
> Er bestaat ook zoiets als een "*ondervindend voorwerp".*
> 
> Voorbeelden: Het bevalt me. Het verbaast mij. Het verheugt mij.
> 
> Zou "Het smaakt mij." niet in dezelfde categorie vallen??
> 
> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ondervindend_voorwerp


 
Erg interessant sanne78, ik had nog nooit van het "ondervindend voorwerp" gehoord! Het is dan wel zo dan in de zin "de soep smaakt mij" het woord "mij" het ondervindende voorwerp is en niet "de soep", toch?

Mijn idee dat "de soep" een (soort van) onderwerp moest zijn was gebaseerd op het feit dat ik de zin vergeleek met het Spaans waar constructies als "me gusta la sopa" veel voorkomen. Hier gaan mensen die Spaans leren in het begin vaak de fout in omdat, ondanks dat je de zin vertaalt met "ik vind soep lekker" in grammaticaal opzicht "la sopa" het onderwerp is van het werkwoord en niet "ik". Je gebruikt dan ook niet de 1e persoon enkelvoud van het werkwoord maar de 3e persoon; en als je de zin in het meervoud wil plaatsen "ik vind (de) soepen lekker" verandert het werkwoord ook naar het meervoud: "me gustan las sopas". Dit is vergelijkbaar met de zin "de soep smaakt mij".


----------



## sanne78

rivkaopreis said:


> Erg interessant sanne78, ik had nog nooit van het "ondervindend voorwerp" gehoord! Het is dan wel zo dan in de zin "de soep smaakt mij" het woord "mij" het ondervindende voorwerp is en niet "de soep", toch?


 
Ik had er ook nog nooit van gehoord, hoor.
Maar het leek me noch een medewerkend, noch een lijdend voorwerp, dus ben ik gaan zoeken in mijn grammaticaboeken...

En inderdaad: "de soep" is het onderwerp van de zin.


----------



## rivkaopreis

weer wat geleerd!


----------



## Joannes

sanne78 said:


> Vraagje:
> 
> Er bestaat ook zoiets als een "*ondervindend voorwerp".*
> 
> Voorbeelden: Het bevalt me. Het verbaast mij. Het verheugt mij.
> 
> Zou "Het smaakt mij." niet in dezelfde categorie vallen??
> 
> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ondervindend_voorwerp


 
Dit is een term die toelaat semantische rollen meer te laten meespelen in zinsontleding. Ik heb hem nog nooit van gehoord. Syntactisch heb je dit onderscheid niet nodig (het onderscheid tussen LV, MV en VZV wel). Ik begrijp niet goed waarom Wikipedia deze heeft opgenomen want ik denk niet dat het doorgaans wordt aangeleerd.

@HKK: als je het onderscheid meewerkend voorwerp - ondervindend voorwerp hebt, dan wordt dat syntactisch inderdaad uitgelegd adhv de voorzetselskwestie:


> Evenmin is het ondervindend voorwerp een meewerkend voorwerp, noch een voorzetselvoorwerp. Het kan namelijk niet met een voorzetsel beginnen. Een voorzetselvoorwerp begint daar per definitie mee, bij een meewerkend voorwerp is het mogelijk


----------



## Greetd

De meeste mensen kennen enkel het *lijdend voorwerp* en het *meewerkend voorwerp*, maar eigenlijk zijn de belangrijkste categorieën het *direct object* en het *indirect object* (en ook nog het minder voorkomende *oorzakelijk object*).

Onder de soorten *direct object* valt het *lijdend voorwerp*; soms worden deze als synoniemen ervaren omdat het lijdend voorwerp het meest voorkomende van de directe objecten is.

Hetzelfde geldt voor de relatie tussen *indirect object* en *meewerkend voorwerp*.

Het onderscheid tussen direct object en lijdend voorwerp is niet zo belangrijk, maar de termen indirect object en meewerkend voorwerp en hun eigenschappen mogen niet met elkaar verward worden, want onder de directe objecten vallen nog een aantal andere voorwerpen:
het meemakend voorwerp (er is *hem* iets overkomen),
het belanghebbend voorwerp (hij schonk *haar* een glas water in),
het oordelend voorwerp (dat lijkt *me* belachelijk),
...

Uit mijn handboek en wat gegoogle leid ik af dat het meemakend voorwerp een synoniem is voor ondervindend voorwerp, werkwoorden als smaken en bevallen vallen daaronder, dus "mij" in de zin "de soep smaakt mij" lijkt me inderdaad een ondervindend voorwerp te zijn.

Wat je eigenlijk zou moeten zeggen om correct te zijn en het toch simpel te houden is dus dat het een indirect object is (maar dus niet een meewerkend voorwerp).  Ik wou dat ze het in het middelbaar en in cursussen voor anderstaligen zo aanleerden, want we maken het veel te ingewikkeld door die termen als synoniemen te behandelen ...


----------

